# Five Unmodified Tivos Free For The Taking!!



## soundmix (Jul 29, 2003)

I have to move out of this flat within a fortnight and do not intend taking everything with me so up for grabs free of charge are 5 unmodified series 1 Tivos - there are some remotes but not sure how many until I dig through boxes - collection only from London NW6 2AG


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I hesitate to ask why anyone might have needed to own as many as five different Tivos?


----------



## soundmix (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh I've got seven not five - bought my first one over 8 years ago then decided a subscription was in order and got a good deal on two second hand lifers calculating if they lasted 20 months the premium I paid for the subscription would be wiped out and got a good 8 years service from them with the original standing by for spare parts....then over the years picked up the other 4 at auctions and car boot sales paying something like 35 & 45 quid for two with life subs and 7 or 8 quid for 2 others........I thought I'd be set up for life with 4 life subbed machines in use (2 in the lounge plus one in each bedroom) and 3 for spares......so no I didn't need 5 let alone 7 I just couldn't resist a bargain when I saw it. Of course I assumed I could turn a profit on them at some point but that rug was soon pulled from under me as we all know!!


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

soundmix said:


> Oh I've got seven not five


are you Cyrils evil twin?


----------



## shineyshoes (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a few miles north of you. I could pickup - and help your clearance program! - tomorrow (Sun24/7) if convenient. Get me on shineyshoes_at_bigfoot.com .


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

A confession. I do actually possess five Tivos. But I only paid money for two of them. A third is a basic Lifetime subbed unit, a fourth is a basic non upgraded unit and a fith is a basic but broken unit (the video output stage has failed and the Ebay seller was forced to refund me in full but then didn't want it back).

All of the last four have been picked up over the last couple of years since Tivos started being given away or were sold for very cheap prices etc on Ebay.

But oddly I still feel no inclination to get rid of any of them. I suppose it must be the magpie instinct at work..........


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

So, Pete, when you said that I shouldn't be greedy and take both free (upon collection) life-subbed units from the very generous guy in Burnt Oak, but let you have one, you already had 4 Tivos?  (or at least, more than 1 (which was how many I had at the time))


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

I bought a TiVo from a bloke last week and it cost me £8 to get it couriered from London to Hull. 

Parcel monkey - searches for the cheapest courier. 

I'm tempted, but I've now got two TiVo and the wife wasn't happy about the second. Works mind.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mutant_matt2 said:


> So, Pete, when you said that I shouldn't be greedy and take both free (upon collection) life-subbed units from the very generous guy in Burnt Oak, but let you have one, you already had 4 Tivos?  (or at least, more than 1 (which was how many I had at the time))


Was his home in Burnt Oak? I certainly know that he worked in Slough and that was where I picked it up from.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

johnscott99 said:


> I bought a TiVo from a bloke last week and it cost me £8 to get it couriered from London to Hull.
> 
> Parcel monkey - searches for the cheapest courier.
> 
> I'm tempted, but I've now got two TiVo and the wife wasn't happy about the second. Works mind.


once we've ploughed through a couple of Smallville seasons i'll have one up for grabs, let me know if you want to annoy the wife some more 

i hope your chinchilla wasn't eaten by one of your cats


----------



## soundmix (Jul 29, 2003)

The Tivos have now left the building.....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

soundmix said:


> The Tivos have now left the building.....


Were they all taken by one person?


----------

